# [SOLVED] timedatectl Q

## NP_complete

I can't find a good reference for timedatectl, and the man is not very descriptive.

1.  What does "NTP synchronized: no" mean?  Does this mean my clock is out of sync?  If so...

2.  How can I get it to auto sync?

3.  What's the difference between chronyd and systemd-timedated?

$ timedatectl 

Local time: Mon 2014-11-03 07:55:36 EST

Universal time: Mon 2014-11-03 12:55:36 UTC

RTC time: Mon 2014-11-03 12:54:02

Time zone: America/New_York (EST, -0500)

NTP enabled: yes

NTP synchronized: no

RTC in local TZ: no

DST active: no

Last DST change: DST ended at

                  Sun 2014-11-02 01:59:59 EDT

                  Sun 2014-11-02 01:00:00 EST

Next DST change: DST begins (the clock jumps one hour forward) at

                  Sun 2015-03-08 01:59:59 EST

                  Sun 2015-03-08 03:00:00 EDT

$ systemctl status chronyd

● chronyd.service - Chrony Network Time Service

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/chronyd.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Mon 2014-11-03 05:21:55 EST; 2h 51min ago

Many thanks.Last edited by NP_complete on Mon Nov 03, 2014 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poncho

If I remember correctly, you need to enable the rtcsync option in the chrony config file.

http://chrony.tuxfamily.org/manual.html#rtcsync-directive

This will allow timedatectl to detect that the time is synchronized, eg "NTP synchronized: yes"

----------

## NP_complete

poncho,

It works!  I'm marking it SOLVED, but if someone could say a few words about what systemd-timedated is for, that would be appreciated.  Again, the manual isn't very descriptive.  Thanks a bunch!

----------

## poncho

systemd-timedated is the (dbus)backend that allows tools to control the system time, the timezone and whether the rtc uses locale time or utc.

timedatectl is one such tool, the gnome "Date & Time" settings panel an other one.

see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/timedated/

Not to be confused with systemd-timesyncd, which is an alternative network time synchronization implementation, replacing tools like chrony or ntp.

see http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-timesyncd.service.html

----------

